# Bow quiver attached to thigh



## Lerssi (May 20, 2013)

I didn't like the balance of my bow when the quiver was attached to it, so I removed it and forgot about it for about a year. I started hunting with bow this autumn and needed a some way to carry my arrows. Logical place for me was to try to carry the arrows on my thigh, since I'm used to carry a pistol. Commercially available thigh quivers didn't convince me and because I'm cheap, I didn't want to spend money. 

So here's what I came up with. I had laying around almost unused drop leg platform. All it took was few zip ties. 

























It took some trial and error to get the quiver angle and height right, so I won't hit the nocks with my elbow when walking. Also I didn't want the quiver to hit the ground when I'm kneeling. 

There's also room to attach other stuff on the platform if needed. Camouflaging that contraption is a work in progress. I'm not sure what to do about that. Or if it's even needed. After some initial testing it seems to be quiet too.


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

I've never liked a quiver on my bow and always attached to my pack but I really love this idea.

Steve


----------



## Bad Juju (Jun 14, 2013)

Just change vanes some combo of black and white call it good.


----------



## David W. Johnso (Sep 23, 2013)

Makes sense. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Buy a second quiver mounting bracket and you can go from a bow mount quiver to a hip mount quiver in about 3 seconds.


----------



## Lerssi (May 20, 2013)

Tunaboy said:


> Buy a second quiver mounting bracket and you can go from a bow mount quiver to a hip mount quiver in about 3 seconds.


I thought about that, but the leg platform isn't stiff enough. The quiver would wobble from side to side. (hence the multiple attachment points) Maybe that's doable if I could somehow put big enough piece of sheet metal or something inside the platform and attach the mounting bracket to that. That would add some weight though.


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Not being a fan of hip quivers, I like that idea. Might have to look into that myself.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I am sure you have seen the hip quiver that attached at your belt and also had a leg strap for added stability? I am referring to the one that Chuck Adams used.


----------



## Lerssi (May 20, 2013)

Tunaboy said:


> I am sure you have seen the hip quiver that attached at your belt and also had a leg strap for added stability? I am referring to the one that Chuck Adams used.


Yes, I'm familiar with what he used. I also found this thread: 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1599134

A nice picture of quite similar use of bow quiver. Altough that one looks like it wasn't attached to thigh with anything. That one also used double brackets. One on the bow and one on the hip belt so quiver could be moved easily back on the bow. 

My point to make my own was to try out if I even like thigh quiver, use what I had and not spend any money. My "build" can be easily taken apart and both the platform and bow quiver are still usable for their original purpose.


----------



## Killemquietly (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice work, great setup for spot n stalk. I see you're outfitted for it well!


----------



## Lerssi (May 20, 2013)

Just curious if anyone has tried this way to carry their arrows? If so, what do you think about it?


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I use the quiver attached to my bow. There is too much brush where I hunt and the quiver would get tangled on the branches if I had it on my hip. Its a good idea though.


----------

